# For those of you who knew Beverly Lynn....sad news



## Mickey's sunshine

I am still in shock.   Beverly you will be missed so much by so many.  Love ya girl - God Bless you!

My thoughts and prayers go out to little Aryn and her grandparents!


----------



## Snowwark

Prayers for Beverly Lynn's daughter and family.  How very, very sad.


----------



## Lucky4me

Oh Susan, that PM is just heartbreaking. BL and I were not friends, but I always admired her spunk and her devotion to her daughter. She was a great help to everyone on the transportation board and answered many of my questions about different airlines. She will be missed  greatly here, as well as in her life off the internet.


----------



## Mackey Mouse

Oh Kanga... this is just so sad... I met her one night in Jellyrolls actually  the same night I met RMD and Leota, they were a fun group as I remember the evening.. She was so young.. I will pray for her family and her beautiful daughter and of course her..


----------



## Lanshark

I remember her posts well. Very tragic news.  My prayers are with the family.


----------



## Blondie

I am in total shock and disbelief. 

Prayers on the way to little Aryn and BL's family.


----------



## SplshMtn99




----------



## Lynn CC

My prayers are with her daughter and family 
It's so hard when someone so young dies.


----------



## bsnyder

I'm just stunned at the news.  I also met BL, several years ago....had dinner with her and some other DIS ladies at EPCOT.

My heart goes out to her daughter.


----------



## KarenB




----------



## Felicia

I am reading this for the first time... oh my God!  She will be missed.  I pray for her sweet little girl as my heart breaks.


----------



## PamOKW

So sad to hear about the death of a young mother.    Prayers to her family.


----------



## Serena

Prayers said for Aryn, her family and all her friends.


----------



## Amy

What sad news!   I remember Beverly Lynn - she was sooo kind and helpful to everyone on the transportation board, answering the same questions over and over.  And Aryn - my favorite was the pic of Aryn in the blue "princess" dress.  Remember that one?  Aryn looks just like the Pepsi girl.  My prayers are with Aryn and Beverly Lynn's family.


----------



## wdw4us

I remember when my son was sick in Pittsburgh.  I emailed her to get recommendations for doctors and hospitals.  She was so nice and gave me a few referrals.

I too remember that picture of her daughter, and those curls.

Will say some prayers for both of them.

denise


----------



## Tony-NJ




----------



## shortbun




----------



## Towncrier

Oh my God. I had no idea. I spent some time with BL at the first DIScon and had always hoped that she could someday make the trip to Ohio for one of our get togethers. I have been thinking about her all week as I'm getting ready to drive to Pittsburgh to meet some DISers at Ross Park Mall. I had seriously thought that BL might be there.

I am attending calling hours for the father of my good friend Barry Lauer this afternoon in Pittsburgh. Now I'm going to have to do the same for Beverly. The tears are welling up in my eyes. I cannot imagine how her family is going to cope. I will keep them all in my prayers.


----------



## DebbieB

I'm in shock!  Beverly Lynn used to help me with travel questions.  I'm so sorry for her family.


----------



## emmy

I am just in shock to hear this. I spent many hours talking to and laughing with Beverly Lynn- shared some great memories of a trip to Disney and just can't believe this.
My prayers to her family and lots of love to Aryn!


----------



## charlie,nj

How sad...I have not been on the DIS since last week I just logged on read the sad news....


----------



## Robinrs

*Oh, my...

I remember when BL was contemplating working for Airtran. I had a coworker who worked there and they corresponded about her coming down to train. I remember when she called me when she got to Atlanta! I remember telling her "you SOUND just like your posts!!"

We met with Dan Murphy and ead79 at Ryans. What a hoot she was! And what a LOVE she had for her precious baby.... I am still in shock!

May God comfort her family, especially that wonderful child who worshipped her Mommy. 

Bev, say Hey to my Mom and Dad. My Mom is gonna LOVE you!*


----------



## Princess Michelle

I'm in shock, how very sad. Poor Aryn.  Her daughter and family will be in my prayers.


----------



## helenabear

My prayers are with them all...


----------



## Keli

Oh this is terrible news.  I too keep remembering the pic of her dd that she had in her signature for so long.  What a sad thing for everyone involved.


----------



## LoriZH

OMG, I can't believe it!  I never met her, but know her from her posts and the pictures of her beautiful daughter, how sad.  I will say a prayer for her and her family.


----------



## sammi

This is so shocking to read and so very very sad. Life is so short sometimes. 

My prayers go out to her family especially her little curly haired sweetheart.


----------



## kbeverina

Oh my gosh, I'm so sad to read this.


----------



## Rock'n Robin

I also never knew BL personally, but I remember she ruled the transportation board.  I wonder what would make your liver explode?  Prayers to her family and that adorable little girl.
Robin M.


----------



## tiggerlover

Olga, I just saw the news on another thread, very sad indeed.  I have PM'd with her a couple of times and I always enjoyed her posts, she will be missed.  RIP Beverly.


----------



## nativetxn

She was just so young.  Prayers for her daughter and her parents.  I hope her daughter is allowed to remain with them.  This is so shocking and sad


----------



## Kitty 34

I never met Beverly but I "knew" her well here on the DIS!!  She wsas always a big help esp on the Transportation Board.

I cannot believe this news!!  How sad.  I will be praying for her DD.  Beverly was very proud of her.


----------



## WDWHound




----------



## Mskanga

She passed away.
I don't know the details but please pray for her dd Aryn , she lost her mom , and also for her family and friends.

From the Pittsburgh Tribune:

Beverly L. Simmons
Lawrenceville


Beverly L. (Nitkiewicz) Simmons, 38, of Lawrenceville died Wednesday, Oct. 29, 2003. Wife of Daniel Simmons. Mother of Aryn Simmons. Beloved daughter of Richard "Cookie" and Josie (Marmo) Nitkiewicz. Sister of Rick Nitkiewicz. Friends received from 2 to 4 and 7 to 9 p.m. Saturday and Sunday at the WALTER J. ZALEWSKI FUNERAL HOME, 216 44th St., Lawrenceville. Funeral Mass at 10 a.m. Monday in Holy Family Church, Our Lady of the Angels Parish.


----------



## Mskanga

Indeed it is very sad, we can be here one moment and we can be gone the next. R.I.P dear Beverly Lynn, you will be missed.


----------



## julie_yet

[color=3300ff]Oh, my goodness.  How very sad.[/color]


----------



## jamsmom

I think it is great that you shared that!!


----------



## DopeyRN

I am in shock...I do not know what to say. My prayers are with her family. BL...may you rest in peace...you added so much to so many lives.


----------



## skuttle

How sad.


----------



## JC2

This is so sad.


----------



## preshi

keeping Aryn in my closest thoughts. Also to Leota, Beauty, Rana and all her close DISer friends as well as her family you are all in my thoughts as well.


----------



## ead79

How tragic!  I remember meeting Beverly Lynn at my first Atlanta DIS meet at Ryan's, as Robin mentioned in her post.  How sad for someone so young to pass away.  Her precious daughter remains in my prayers.


----------



## Dan Murphy




----------



## ripleysmom

I'm still stunned...


----------



## Goofball




----------



## Beauty

Oh Susan!  Thats Beverly alright and Aryn was the spitting image of her not only in looks but in attitude.  Gosh I love those two.  I know Beverly's family would love to have a copy of that to save for Aryn.  

My email is disbeauty@cox-internet.com

or if Eileen has contacted you the disregard this....she is meeting Josie (BL's mom) and Aryn at Disney in January and I'm sure she would be more than thrilled to give this to them from  you.


----------



## Beauty

I've been struggling all day  about what to say.  Beverly was one of my closest and best online friends.  We had met once at Disney World where we hit it off immediantly.  We have for over 2 years now, at least every week and most of the time everyday.  We talked on the phone and laughed, gossiped and laughed some more.  To say I am going to miss her just doesn't sound like enough.  Its like a part of me is gone because she was a part of me.  I just want to wrap Aryn up in my arms and never let go.  Beverly worshipped that little girl.  I think she would have gone without wearing clothes so Aryn could have the best.  Nothing and no one meant as much to her as Aryn.  That poor angel didn't deserve to loose her mom.  

I just want to say I love you Beverly, you have been like a sister to me for so long.  I will miss you so so much but you will always be there in my heart and you will always make me laugh!


----------



## Augustheather97

we will all miss her so much...............


----------



## Liz

This is such sad news to wake up to this morning.  Prayers to her sweet daughter and all her family.

You know when I hear something like this I think it is such a reminder to treat others with kindness and respect because life is so short.  

I'm glad to have "known" Beverly Lynn, even for a short while.


----------



## Beanie

How incredibly sad! My thoughts and prayers go out to her family...


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

<font color=navy>My deepest condolences to Beverly Lynn's daughter, the rest of her family, and friends.

How sad.  


Here's a pic of her dd, Aryn. She used to have a picture of her jumping up and down on a bed, and I remember she looked like a doll.


----------



## TennVolTony

I was called at 7:30 this morning and told that she had died suddenly on Wednesday. My thoughts and prayers to her family and too little Aryn........This is a sad day...


----------



## TennVolTony

The realtionship between BL and Aryn was special. The interaction between them was remarkable...and FUNNY!!

I'm going to contact BL's mom and make arrangements to meet them when she brings Aryn to WDW in January.  Last night, watching 8 Simple Rules all I could think about was BL and her family and how difficult this must be for them all.

One part of the show stuck out in my mind...Kate said to her father.... "Don't tell me this is part of God's plan....What about OUR plan?? What about our childrens plans?? We had plans too and this wasn't part of it"

I found myself with a lump in my throat saying "It will be alright...It will be alright"  All I could see was Aryn's little face....

Plan or no plan.....this really, really sucks........

God speed Beverly Lynn.......


----------



## goofygirl

Wow. Had she been ill with liver problems, or was this sudden?

So many young deaths on the DIS over the past years. Scary!


----------



## snoopy

A very sad day, indeed.  Beverly Lynn will be missed.

Some of you may know, but most probably don't, that BL had a new name on the DIS that she had been using for a couple of months -- some of the newer people might know her better as Sparkly Zoe.  She certainly was sparkly, so the name is fitting.

I've been in touch with Leota, who is a dear friend to BL, and she has been in touch with BL's mother.  Apparently BL's liver exploded, she was found unconscious, they tried to revive her, but in the end her heart and liver gave out on her.   Leota is going to the funeral on Monday.

My heart breaks for her little girl, and for everyone who loved her.


----------



## snoopy

Oh, geez, that has me in tears.

I'll be sure Leota and Beth see your post, Susan.  Thanks for sharing that with us.


----------



## Poohbear123

I was wondering how she was, as I hadn't seen her on the boards....... Prayers for her and Family.......Faith


----------



## mrsmom

This is so sad, She also helped me out with questions on air travel.
My heart and prayers go out to Aryn , and her family
        Kim


----------



## gina2000

My thoughts and prayers go out to BL's daughter and her family.


----------



## gina2000

My thoughts and prayers go out to Beverly Lynn's daughter and her family at this time.


----------



## CamColt

Oh my goodness!!!  That is horrible.  All I can picture is that cute little girl in her signature.  My thoughts and prayers are with Aaryn and the rest of her family.


----------



## browneyes

I was just talking about her the other day. She gave me some good advice about my carpal tunnel problems.

I'll pray for her dd and the rest of her family, this is so sad.


----------



## cuterlt

How terribly sad. My thoughts are with Beverly Lynn and her family, especially her little one.


----------



## RitaZ.

I don't know what to say... I'm shocked.  She was so proud of her little girl, Aryn.   She was my first Christmas exchange DISer.  

Very sad news... so young.  My prayers are with her little girl and family.  

First Robin and now Beverly...


----------



## NHAnn

I too remember that beautiful pic of her DD and her advice particularly on air travel. 

Such a sad loss. 

Towncrier, I am so sorry for your other loss too.


----------



## amid chaos

very sad..,y thoughts are with her family.


----------



## Tartan Tigger

I am in shock. She will be sadly missed  My thoughts are with her family at this difficult time, especially little Aryn.


----------



## dizneenut

How sad.  My prayers go out to her family.


----------



## chelsea&amp;austinsmom

I'm loss for words I'm in total shock of this sad news. My thoughts and prayer are with Beverly's family and daughter.


----------



## The Mystery Machine

My prayers are with her family...


----------



## Curly Q




----------



## pajamommy

Wow, I'm in shock.  So sad.


----------



## pokiemomo181

So sad to hear this. I didn't know her anyway but through here, but will truly miss her.

Pokie


----------



## perdidobay

I remember her too, and her sweet dd


----------



## poohandwendy

How sad!  She was one of the first pople I remember 'meeting' on the dis.  My prayers go out to her family and especially Aryn!!!!


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

I remember the picture she had in her signature too.  This is so sad and tragic, I just don't know what to say.


----------



## honeywolf7

How sad....her family is in my prayers.  I just went back and read Snoopy's post....I had no idea she was SparklyZoe


----------



## krazyboutWDW

I did not personally know Beverly Lynn as many of you did but I do remember her posts. I am shocked to hear of her death. My deepest sympathy to her whole family.


----------



## kimmar067

...what a touching tribute in your siggie! One of my first DIS memories way-back-when when I was a lurker, I remember the happy, smiling pixie-like face of her DD.  Although I've never been to a DIS-meet, I feel as if I've met so many of you and you are all like my "extended" family.  God Bless Aryn and her family....I'm sure Beverly Lynn is up in WDW-Heaven with Walt smiling down at us all!


----------



## wdwnutze

Very sad!  My thoughts and prayers to her family.


----------



## Big V

My thoughts and prayers go out to Beverly Lynn's family and friends. This is very sad news.


----------



## olena

This is awful.  BL was one of the first DISers I ever met and she certainly made an impact.  And Aryn was so cute.  Beverly loved her so much.  This is just terrible......


----------



## C.Ann

This is such a horrible shock..  I don't have the words to say what I'm feeling right now other than - it's NOT fair!!


----------



## Wishydoo

Incredibly sad. 
My deepest condolences to Beverly Lynn's family and friends.


----------



## epcotfan

This is so sad. I didn't know her personally, but she always offered great advice here. How awful for her daughter and family. So sudden.


----------



## shep

My condolensces to the family...


----------



## BibbidiBobbidiBOO

I remember when I was a lurker seeing the adorable pictures of her DD(auburn curly hair?) in her signature.  I will pray for her DD.


----------



## kejoda

BL was always talking about how smart, level headed and funny her dd was.  Aryn is so much like her Mom.

off to go cry some more.


----------



## Pin Wizard

Oh, how sad!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




   Lots of prayers for her daughter and her familly.


----------



## MAC3

My deepest sympathies to Beverly's Family, Friends & beautiful little Aryn.  Poor child......  How heartbreaking!


----------



## disneydebk

This is such awful news. Beverly and I stayed at the BWI at the same time back in December of 2000 and did an Illuminations cruise together with her mom and Aryn, and our travel agent at the time, Jean. It was such fun! She certainly loved Disney. She had been talking about going back to school to become a dental assistant and was going to order herself Disney scrubs. I guess she won't need them now......

My prayers and thoughts go out to her family and especially Aryn.


----------



## ByTheSea

I am in shock and a bit stunned, difficult to find the right words.

My deepest sympathies go out to her family and most especially to Aryn.

What a horrible loss...

If anyone finds out any information, esp. if there is any type of fund established for Aryn I am very interesting in any information where I might be able to make a contribution.


----------



## CourtasanSatine




----------



## HauntedMansionGeek




----------



## palmtreegirl

Prayers for Aryn  and her family.


----------



## hawke

I am so saddened to hear this.  my heart goes out to little Aryn


----------



## Pop Daddy

I cant believe this, its so sad


----------



## Pop Daddy

I cant believe this, its so sad


----------



## KatelynnsAuntie

I haven't been on the boards in a few days so I just read about this late yesterday afternoon.  I am still in shock and it hasn't really soaked in yet.

Beverly Lynn and I PM'd quite a bit the past two months.  In her last PM, she gave me her email address because she was afraid she was going to get banned.  So when I saw the "Rest in Peace Sparkly Zoe" thread, I thought that's what happened.  It was an ironic cruel shocking twist to learn she had actually died.   

Luckily I saved all our PM's and printed them out.  It's all I have left to remember her by.  

I want to share something here that she wrote to me about Aryn, in the hopes that Leota or Beauty or someone else who was close to her can get it to her family, to show to Aryn one day. 
Here is part of what she wrote to me about Aryn on 9/28/03:

"She is my best friend, my biggest cheerleader with my weight loss and my pride and joy.  She is beautiful and smart for her 6 yrs and she knows that no matter what I will always, always be there for her.  She knows that she can always count on me.  I hope that things pick up and we can make our Dec. trip to Disney because we both deserve it."

My heart breaks that she and Aryn won't be making that trip after all.  

I am just so so sad.


----------



## disneyluvers

Michele


----------

